# Newbie help - no shots!



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Had a go running my firsts shots through the classic this morning. Suspect too fine a grind initially because the shot was very week. Made the grind a little corser since but it's now taking at least 30 seconds for anything to come out and there's not much after a minute. I'm using the double basket that came in the box and grinding on my mc2. Do I need to tamp with different pressure or is it just a case of getting the grind right.

Appreciate it's trial and error but I'm nearly through a bag already!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Any idea how much your dose weighs?

sounds like you are still grinding a bit too tight, coarsen up a bit more and tamp a bit less hard.

As you say it is trial and error and im with you on wasting those precious beans! Once you are there though its just a matter of minor tweaks here and there as you get new beans.

Good luck.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Go and buy the cheapest beans you can from the supermarket and just waste them on a trial and error phase, they don't have to taste good as its the grind you need to get sorted. Once you've got close you can fine tune using the good stuff. You will also be surprised just how light something like a 30lb tamp really is, my calibrated tamper surprised me when I started using it.

Ian


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Go and buy the cheapest beans you can from the supermarket and just waste them on a trial and error phase, they don't have to taste good as its the grind you need to get sorted. Once you've got close you can fine tune using the good stuff. You will also be surprised just how light something like a 30lb tamp really is, my calibrated tamper surprised me when I started using it.
> 
> Ian


Thanks both. I adjusted the grinder (made coarser) and that seemed to do the trick. I also replaced the steam wand with a rancilio one because the gaggia just produced a mountain of foam. However, the rancilio just made an horrendously loud noise (like Concorde taking off) got the temperature eventually up to 140 but no foam. I'll start looking at the steaming threads. Exciting stuff (in a sad way!).


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Noise and no foam means you have the tip too near the bottom. Try it near the top at an angle so that the milk spins and the only noise is a gentle hiss. No need for thermometer. Milk is ready when metal jug just starts to get uncomfortably hot. Milk should increase in size by about 60%


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Noise and no foam means you have the tip too near the bottom. Try it near the top at an angle so that the milk spins and the only noise is a gentle hiss. No need for thermometer. Milk is ready when metal jug just starts to get uncomfortably hot. Milk should increase in size by about 60%


Thanks for the tip. I'll try this tomorrow (can't take any more caffeine today - my wee's turned brown!)


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

ROFL at the monster choke     don't worry mate we've all been there  as mentioned, purge the stream wand then crack it on full whack just under the surface of the milk and then gentle gently lower the pitcher to stretch the milk (listen for the tssst tssst) followed by burying it again after you've stretched enough integrate and heat to the required temperature.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

